# Pricing Event Photography



## karrahflores (Jan 10, 2011)

I've shot a few events for a particular organization for free and now I think it the time for me to be getting paid for all my hard work. I'll give you some background:

I'm a full time photography student and making a little extra here and there on portrait photography.

I've shot 5 events for this organization, handed over CDs with full resolution and web-friendly images for their use, for free. I have also made them slideshows and shared them with my circle of influence, which helps promote them.

The staff and I get along magnificently. They are extremely happy with me and many of the event goers have thanked me numerous times for my hard work.

Based on the events they throw and I've photographed, I feel their entertainment budget could handle professional photography.

I do not want to charge the event goers for prints, I would rather work for an hourly fee and hand over a disk of images.

I'm based out of Central Florida and haven't been able to find what a median event rate is. I see a lot of $50-$500, which really doesn't help when I'm trying to write a proposal to hire me for their board members.

Any help/links to valuable information/full written proposals would be much appreciated!

Thanks,
K


----------



## Formatted (Jan 10, 2011)

> I've shot 5 events for this organization, handed over CDs with full resolution and web-friendly images for their use, for free



Your going to make loads of friends here ^^


----------



## karrahflores (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm not quite sure what you're trying to say here.

I realize that I've shot a lot of times for them, and in the proposal I am stating the value of what they have already received. What I really need is help finding standardized rates for event photographers.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 10, 2011)

karrahflores said:


> What I really need is help finding standardized rates for event photographers.



As you're already seeing, there IS no standardized rates...  or typical rates...  or usual rates.  Pricing truly is all over the board.

Since you've been working with these folks, everybody knows (them and you) just what to expect.  You know how they work, they know what they'll be getting from you. This is mostly all good.

I can't imagine you can make many changes at this time on how you'll handle the work.  So what is comes down to is:  you have to decide how much you want to continue doing the same.

There will always be someone out there willing to do it a lot cheaper...  and many will be much higher than you.  I know you're thinking there should be room in their budget for this, but it's possible they have very different thoughts.  If so, it's hard not to take it personal.  But sometimes it's only about the math.

So this is really a "ball in your court" kind of decision.  They're happy with what you do.  Only you can decide what you want to continue doing it.  If they can't afford you, then it's time to move on to a situation that you can feel good about.

Good luck.

-Pete


----------



## sierramister (Jan 10, 2011)

Why not continue to shoot events for them, but try to score free advertising in their newsletters or on their website?  Also, when I do free event photography, I take a buttload of business cards, and the free photography usually pays for itself in new clients that I get.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 10, 2011)

sierramister said:


> Also, when I do free event photography...



Man...  what am I missing here?  Maybe I've lost all my ambition.

I'm not really sure what is meant by "event photography," but I do understand the "free" part.  That's not what I do.  I make photographs, and then I get paid.

So what am I missing?

-Pete


----------



## sierramister (Jan 10, 2011)

Christie Photo said:


> sierramister said:
> 
> 
> > Also, when I do free event photography...
> ...



I guess I should have clarified "free" in the sense of taking photos for my church or other non-profits.  I don't generally go around shooting for free, but sometimes a good cause presents itself.  If I do shoot for "free", I make sure it pays for itself in new clients and advertising.


----------



## karrahflores (Jan 10, 2011)

sierramister said:


> I guess I should have clarified "free" in the sense of taking photos for my church or other non-profits.  I don't generally go around shooting for free, but sometimes a good cause presents itself.  If I do shoot for "free", I make sure it pays for itself in new clients and advertising.




I do plenty of volunteer photography work through local organizations and non-profits. This organization isn't a non-profit or charity. They are a social organization.

I have no problem working for free when the situation warrants it. I have always had business cards on hand, ready to promote myself, but from this specific circumstance I am hoping to secure some steady, predictable income....which most new professionals know is a luxury.


----------



## CCericola (Jan 10, 2011)

I would stick with the situation you have with the addition of asking for advertising/exposure etc... 

Now if the event fall on the same day as a paying job you can then go to them and say you won't be able to do it without compensation. They might be able to pay you or they will give the job to someone else willing to do it for free.

The thing is, there is more to just having room in the budget for you. They have to keep tax records for everything they spend so paying you under the table isn't always an option. So in addition to your fee they have to pay to keep track of anything they pay you over the year and pay to have a 1099 generated at tax time

Also, because you are not a registered business with your state they may not be able to hire you. I know non-profit organizations (depending on the state) are very careful not to pay under the table for tax purposes. It depends. 

All in all. It sounds like this could be a better networking experience for you than a paying job. You get advertising and you get to keep the good relationship between you and the organization.


----------



## karrahflores (Jan 10, 2011)

CCericola said:


> I would stick with the situation you have with the addition of asking for advertising/exposure etc...
> 
> Now if the event fall on the same day as a paying job you can then go to them and say you won't be able to do it without compensation. They might be able to pay you or they will give the job to someone else willing to do it for free.
> 
> ...



Thank you for responding.

They are not a non-profit. I do volunteer photography work for non-profits. They are a for profit membership social organization.

I'm currently in the process of registering myself as a business, but it's quite a process. Because I'm using my maiden name as my business name, I have to register for fictitious name and register with the county before I can open a business account. 

Honestly, I'm not interested in continuing to work for nothing/advertising/networking. I've spent the last two years volunteering my services for experience and to get my name out there. It's time for me to make money.

The reason I posted this is because I wasn't able to find any sort of pricing range for event photography and with the proposal I want to present to them, I want numbers to associate the value I am to their organization. This is the field I want to be in (event/wedding and portraiture photography) and I want to be as well versed and prepared as possible in the event I am to go in front of their board with my proposal.

If they choose not to accept my proposal, I will shoot the two remaining events I have promised to them and leave on good terms.


----------



## KmH (Jan 10, 2011)

Let us know how your paid proposal goes over.


----------

